# Nuchal scan...results are scaring me



## tessjs

Hey all I'm an over 35er at 38 and a result didn't come back great testing for downs.I realise that My age group puts me in that category of high risk..I was told I have a 1 in an 111 chance..And was counselled on doing an amnio...I am seeing a obstrition next week and going to talk with her about it now....My gp gave me the news on the NT scan...

This is all new to me, what does al this mean and what the hell should i be doing??? I am petrified...i don;t even know what questions to ask ...

Anybody been through this as well??? what should i be doing and asking???


----------



## kathy31

Hi

I had the nuchal scan/bloods done whilst recently pregnant with my daughter at 40. Mine came back at 1 in 90. However, at that I was still considered to be low risk and wasn't referred for any further tests. My little one is now almost 3 weeks old and any initial worries were unfounded. I know it is difficult but I would try not to worry, your risk factor isn't high at that figure IMO. You would be looking at a really low figure to be high risk e.g 1 in 3...

Hope this helps a little. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## tessjs

kathy31 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had the nuchal scan/bloods done whilst recently pregnant with my daughter at 40. Mine came back at 1 in 90. However, at that I was still considered to be low risk and wasn't referred for any further tests. My little one is now almost 3 weeks old and any initial worries were unfounded. I know it is difficult but I would try not to worry, your risk factor isn't high at that figure IMO. You would be looking at a really low figure to be high risk e.g 1 in 3...
> 
> Hope this helps a little. Let us know how you get on x

Oh thankyou so much for responding. that kind of helps me I am seeing my OB this week and will talk with her again..and see what happens...I know I do have to try and not worry..Your kind words ahve helped alot and glad your little one is fine....:)


----------



## Garnet

tessjs said:


> kathy31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I had the nuchal scan/bloods done whilst recently pregnant with my daughter at 40. Mine came back at 1 in 90. However, at that I was still considered to be low risk and wasn't referred for any further tests. My little one is now almost 3 weeks old and any initial worries were unfounded. I know it is difficult but I would try not to worry, your risk factor isn't high at that figure IMO. You would be looking at a really low figure to be high risk e.g 1 in 3...
> 
> Hope this helps a little. Let us know how you get on x
> 
> Oh thankyou so much for responding. that kind of helps me I am seeing my OB this week and will talk with her again..and see what happens...I know I do have to try and not worry..Your kind words ahve helped alot and glad your little one is fine....:)Click to expand...

Yeah I would start worrying if is 1/10. Even then I would wait for scan. My friend was1/6 and she refused CVS and Amnio and waited for level 2 scan and baby was fine.


----------



## Shanoa

Hi tess,

My NT scan was quite high but when combined with bloods it came back with a lower risk. Have you had bloods done as well? If so, maybe wait to see what the combined result is because this can make quite a difference. It did in my case.


----------



## tessjs

Shanoa said:


> Hi tess,
> 
> My NT scan was quite high but when combined with bloods it came back with a lower risk. Have you had bloods done as well? If so, maybe wait to see what the combined result is because this can make quite a difference. It did in my case.

both bloods and scan done together and the result came up with 1 in 111 chance...


----------



## Shanoa

That's still less than a 1% chance which is still a very low risk, I would say. Amino comes with its own risk which you have to factor in. But of course you have to decide what is best for you.

My colleague got a 1:3 result from NT scan & bloods so for her peace of mind she decided she had to go for amino. She said the week-long wait was excruciating but came back all clear.


----------



## xxDreamxx

I got my results yesterday as bub is measuring a week behind so we had to come back again at 13 weeks to have our (12 week scan). My Nucal measurement was 1.6mm but as my Papp A and B-HCG was low, it has made us high risk.

I have a 1 in 70 chance for Down Syndrome, 1 in 69 for Patau and 1 in 17 chance for Edwards - I am worried beyonnd belief.

On Monday I go for the new Verifi Pre-natal blood tests which will give me an answer on the 3 trisomies listed above and also the sex chromosome abnormalities such as hubby has (XYY). Then dependant on those results, I will either have an Amnio or see a Genetic Specialist.

Tess - please try and remain calm - I know its hard, but remember that with 1 in 111 chance, means you have a 99.1% chance of bub being healthy.

{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## tessjs

xxDreamxx said:


> I got my results yesterday as bub is measuring a week behind so we had to come back again at 13 weeks to have our (12 week scan). My Nucal measurement was 1.6mm but as my Papp A and B-HCG was low, it has made us high risk.
> 
> I have a 1 in 70 chance for Down Syndrome, 1 in 69 for Patau and 1 in 17 chance for Edwards - I am worried beyonnd belief.
> 
> On Monday I go for the new Verifi Pre-natal blood tests which will give me an answer on the 3 trisomies listed above and also the sex chromosome abnormalities such as hubby has (XYY). Then dependant on those results, I will either have an Amnio or see a Genetic Specialist.
> 
> Tess - please try and remain calm - I know its hard, but remember that with 1 in 111 chance, means you have a 99.1% chance of bub being healthy.
> 
> {{{{hugs}}}}

OMG I had forgotten you are due the same day as me...well from reading what youve written You are on top of things and are doing the right thing and I sincerely hope all goes well for you...You seem to have good care and I am sure it will all be ok...I can imagine your fear and worry as I am too, I am not sure I will do an amnio as I feel that is too invasive for me and my husband doesn't want it either.

It is such an individual choice.Please stay in touch and let me know how you go..and I hope you won't need an amnio... I just don't know if I can bring myself to do one.....:(

Pm me anytime :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Tess, 

Because my papp a and bloods were low, it could mean other chromosome anomalies not picked up by bloods but it would be a last resort for us. The verifi test will narrow down the chances of the main trisomys 

Good luck to you too :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Dr told me that amino carries a 0.5/1% risk of mc so you have to weigh that up against your results of NT. if its 1:3 then it may be worth amino but 1:100-200 you have same risk of DS as mc a healthy baby if you have amnio


----------



## tessjs

maybebaby3 said:


> Dr told me that amino carries a 0.5/1% risk of mc so you have to weigh that up against your results of NT. if its 1:3 then it may be worth amino but 1:100-200 you have same risk of DS as mc a healthy baby if you have amnio

yeah have thought of this too...hubby said the same thing.....


----------



## tessjs

xxDreamxx said:


> Tess,
> 
> Because my papp a and bloods were low, it could mean other chromosome anomalies not picked up by bloods but it would be a last resort for us. The verifi test will narrow down the chances of the main trisomys
> 
> Good luck to you too :)

ok, i hope all goes well i really do, this stuff confuses me no end..i'm actually measuring ahead i measured 13 weeks two days last thurs on scan day but they are keeping the due date the same...


----------



## Barbi

tessjs said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> Tess,
> 
> Because my papp a and bloods were low, it could mean other chromosome anomalies not picked up by bloods but it would be a last resort for us. The verifi test will narrow down the chances of the main trisomys
> 
> Good luck to you too :)
> 
> ok, i hope all goes well i really do, this stuff confuses me no end..i'm actually measuring ahead i measured 13 weeks two days last thurs on scan day but they are keeping the due date the same...Click to expand...

Hi Tess,

I am 37 years old, having my first baby, today I am 19 weeks. I had Nuchal scan at 12 weeks, which came back 1.3mm at that time (very normal, anything under 3mm is normal), but combined with blood test results came back 1 in 26 chance for DS. My partner and I (after many tears) decided not to do any further invasive tests such as Amnio or CVS. Both carried a high risk for miscarriage.

We have just had our 19 week scan last Monday and have come back no fetal abnormalities. The only thing that might have bought some concern for us was that they saw on the ultrasound scan that in the baby's left ventricle of the heart, there is what's called an ecogenic focus (a calcium deposit) which if there were multiple calcium deposits in the heart (in not just the left ventricle but all the other ventricles) then that would indicate a heart condition of some sort and therefore higher chance for various other abnormalities. I looked it up on the internet and spoke to my GP, and both confirmed that such an occurrence is very common and does not indicate a heart abnormality.

So I am now not going to worry any further about what might be wrong with my baby, even if she turns out to have down syndrome, we have decided as a couple that we wouldn't abort in any event. My partner's family runs Aspergers quite strongly, with his eldest sister and youngest brother both having Aspergers, as well as his sister's son also having Aspergers. There are no blood tests or any tests you can perform before birth to find out if our little girl will or will not be affected by that condition.

I do have one question for everyone on this site though, does anyone worry much about not putting on weight during the first and second trimester? The reason I ask is because since I became pregnant, in the first 12 weeks I lost 5 kilos (did not have morning sickness at all), and have only gained 3 kilos back since then and I am now at the end of 19 weeks. Others have told me that that's normal, but I am yet to feel the baby move, although I have seen her move on the ultrasound last week, so I know things are happening, but I cannot feel her move yet. What does everyone think?


----------



## tessjs

Thanks Barbi for your story, Thanks for sharing...

in regards to weight well I got very sick and lost a couple of k's but I am eating more now and think I am gaining weight.I wouldn't worry for yourself I think it won't affect bubs...as long as you feel healthy,I am still weighing up my hpices with amnio...DS was the only risk that surfaced on my test.I will see my OB and see what she thinks.I know its my choice but my gut is not to do the test...it just seems too invasive ...you know how you get a gut feeling I am trying to go by that....

i hope things are going well for you and once again i loved your post..:)


----------



## thewingman

Hi Tess,

Not sure where in Australia you are, but have you considered the igenescreen blood test?

It's a simple blood test from the mother. They send your blood to China and take out the foetal dna from the sample, then test it for the 3 trisomies (Downs, Edwards and Patau's). Completely safe, non invasive and as accurate as an amnio. The only downfall is the cost - $1350, no medicare rebate. Expensive, but we think it's a small price to pay for a completely risk free and safe test. We went ahead a couple of weeks ago, and results should be back tomorrow or Wednesday.

It's great for people like us. Normal scan, but blood results drag the risk up, mostly because of our age! Worth considering I reckon. I wasn't keen on an amnio either, seeing it was a complete miracle I fell pregnant in the first place, so when we heard about this new test, we jumped at the chance. 

Hope this helps. xx :hugs:


----------



## Shanoa

My nuchal scan was quite high. It was 2.8mm. It did worry me quite a bit but bloods thankfully balanced it back to a more manageable worry level. A colleague said to me at the time 'welcome to motherhood - you will never now stop worrying'. I'm not sure if that made me feel better or worse but I guess it was just good to be able to speak to people that can relate to your feelings. That is why this site is great.

When is your appointment with you OB, Tess?


----------



## mommy2lilmen

HI

I had my NT march 5 at 12 weeks 4 days and it came back with a NT of 6mm. I have not gotten my bloods back on that, but they put me at a risk of 1:5 based on my age and measurement. Im 35. I got asked to do the cvs, I said no at that point. I was not in the best of spirits and I was freaking out. I got the Harmony test done, March 21, with an $800 bill behind that, much like verify or materni21 , results for that came back in 11 days April 2 and I got told my baby was at a high risk of downs and low risk for tri 18 and tri 13. Again I was not in the best of spirits and I opted for an amnio as soon as possible, so got it done April 4th and my FISH results came back April 8 that baby does in deed have downs and that it is a girl. I got the full amnio results April 15 that everything else was clear, just she has Tri 21. We are scheduled for our scan April 25 and her heart echo to. So I should know more then. :) good luck.


----------



## Scout

My risks were 1:11 for trisomy 13, 18 and 1:17 for trisomy 21. I opted for the MaterniT21 test (not sure if you all have that as I'm in US) but it's just a blood test. My results came back that baby had typical chromosomes. So comparatively speaking, your odds are really good that baby is just fine.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Went for verifi bloods yesterday and now I just wait and pray - 7 - 10 working days and I should have the answers.


----------



## Squiggy

I'm in the States. They told me I have a 1/174 chance of genetic disorder possibility. After I declined the amnio they offered me a blood test called *NIPD (non-invasive prenatal diagnostic*). They take vials of my blood and look for cells from the baby that have journeyed out into my system. They can check for several genetic disorders as well as verify gender. So I took that test. You should ask your doctors if Australia has such a test. There is no risk of miscarriage, it's just another blood draw. 

I wish you much luck and peace of mind! :hugs:


----------



## Barbi

Have had more concerning news yesterday. My little lady has shown an echogenic focus in her left ventricle of her heart at her last ultrasound scan. I just received a phone call from my hospital that due to two markers having been recorded in relation to this pregnancy (first being my bloods having come back with increased risk for Down Syndrome at 1 in 26 chance) and now the echogenic focus at the 19 week scan, this brings my increased risk even higher, possibly at 1 in 13 for Down Syndrome. On Friday I will be seeing a specialist in relation to my options, but I really don't want an amnio which they are likely to recommend. I will also be scanned more frequently (every four weeks) starting with a scan which will be performed with the assistance of a fetal heart specialist to do an echo of her heart at 22 weeks gestation, and also a blood flow into the uterus test to ensure that she grows at a reasonable rate.

I am stressing to the max, which of course is not good for me or her, but still feel there is nothing to worry about. Has anyone else had any results such as this one? I could really use some guidance right about now as to what course you took in terms of tests.

My partner is super angry with the system at the moment also. He is more adamant that he doesn't want the hospital to keep on harping on about how this brings up the risk for Downs and that all they want is to perform all these tests on me when we have already said we will keep the baby no matter what the results, therefore no need to perform a test that could potentially cause a miscarriage.

The nurse told me on the phone that they want to do scans of the baby every four weeks so as to monitor her growth rate. I don't really understand what that has got to do with the results of the echogenic focus. She told me that because I am now at an even higher risk for all the abnormalities that I now cannot give birth to the baby in the low risk area of the hospital, but if she grows at a reasonable rate by the time I'm due I could still have her in the low risk area. What does everyone think? I live in Adelaide and will be having my baby in the Lyell McEwin Hospital.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Squiggy said:


> I'm in the States. They told me I have a 1/174 chance of genetic disorder possibility. After I declined the amnio they offered me a blood test called *NIPD (non-invasive prenatal diagnostic*). They take vials of my blood and look for cells from the baby that have journeyed out into my system. They can check for several genetic disorders as well as verify gender. So I took that test. You should ask your doctors if Australia has such a test. There is no risk of miscarriage, it's just another blood draw.
> 
> I wish you much luck and peace of mind! :hugs:

squiggy 

We have 2 tests available in Australia. Igenescreen which tests for the 3 major trisomies and the blood is sent to Singapore and Verifi Prenatal which tests the major 3 plus sex chromosome issues such as XYY, XXX, X etc and also will tell you gender, the bloods are sent to the States.

I went for verifi as hubby has a chromosome abnormality called XYY syndrome. 

Susan


----------



## MirandaH

Barbi said:


> Have had more concerning news yesterday. My little lady has shown an echogenic focus in her left ventricle of her heart at her last ultrasound scan. I just received a phone call from my hospital that due to two markers having been recorded in relation to this pregnancy (first being my bloods having come back with increased risk for Down Syndrome at 1 in 26 chance) and now the echogenic focus at the 19 week scan, this brings my increased risk even higher, possibly at 1 in 13 for Down Syndrome. On Friday I will be seeing a specialist in relation to my options, but I really don't want an amnio which they are likely to recommend. I will also be scanned more frequently (every four weeks) starting with a scan which will be performed with the assistance of a fetal heart specialist to do an echo of her heart at 22 weeks gestation, and also a blood flow into the uterus test to ensure that she grows at a reasonable rate.
> 
> I am stressing to the max, which of course is not good for me or her, but still feel there is nothing to worry about. Has anyone else had any results such as this one? I could really use some guidance right about now as to what course you took in terms of tests.
> 
> My partner is super angry with the system at the moment also. He is more adamant that he doesn't want the hospital to keep on harping on about how this brings up the risk for Downs and that all they want is to perform all these tests on me when we have already said we will keep the baby no matter what the results, therefore no need to perform a test that could potentially cause a miscarriage.
> 
> The nurse told me on the phone that they want to do scans of the baby every four weeks so as to monitor her growth rate. I don't really understand what that has got to do with the results of the echogenic focus. She told me that because I am now at an even higher risk for all the abnormalities that I now cannot give birth to the baby in the low risk area of the hospital, but if she grows at a reasonable rate by the time I'm due I could still have her in the low risk area. What does everyone think? I live in Adelaide and will be having my baby in the Lyell McEwin Hospital.

Checking for growth in a baby that possibly has Downs seems perfectly normal to me. I have not been through this myself, but my ex-MIL adopted a baby with DS and she had not developed well during the pregnancy and spent more than 2 months in the NICU because she was so small. She looked like a little baby bird. It is worth mentioning that the mother got prenatal care, but was not really good about it. They did not know the baby had DS before it was born, she just didn't put a whole lot of effort into appointments. She ate correctly, no alcohols, drugs or smoking. Just didn't have the money for appointments. Baby looked like a tiny baby bird when she was born.


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I am pregnant with a baby who will have downs . We will be watching her as with babies with downs their heart is affected which causes poor growth in utero and more. The tests they are running are to protect you and baby not to make you angry or to fear any diagnosis. Kwim? I've been through a lot of tests and we are keeping her . We want to know everything for her now and what's to be expected at birth . I refuse to take this as a normal pregnancy now, so I will do all test ultrasounds and more to better the baby !


----------



## Barbi

Thank you ladies for your insight. I forgot to say that so far she has grown at a steady rate and is normal size for her gestation, it is just that PAPP-A on my 12 week blood screen was low and so they want to monitor the placenta function so as to ensure that she grows at a steady rate.

Regarding the Down screening, my nuchal scan was normal at 1.3mm at the 11 week mark, it was my combined blood test together with my age (being 37 years old first time mum) that brought the result into high risk at 1 in 26 chance. My last ultrasound scan came back with the echogenic focus which is why I am seeing a specialist tomorrow to get some feedback on what can be done from here on. The nurse told me over the phone that a fetal heart specialist will be enlisted to do a specialised scan at 22 weeks where they will do an echo scan of the baby's heart. By that stage the bright spot may already be gone. I have done lots of research online since yesterday and I know I have the ability to do further blood testing to increase or decrease my risk for Downs, but to be honest, I don't really want to know because regardless whether she has downs or not makes no difference to my partner and I, we are keeping her no matter what the results.

I just want to say that it is still my and my partner's choice what we want to know about, and I can understand that most people would want to know if there is anything wrong, but in my case as of now I just want to monitor her growth and anything that might cause problems with her heart, but not have any further invasive testing to prove or disprove whether she is affected by downs. As I said, I am not afraid of having a child with downs, I am just concerned that the hospital is wanting to do so many tests that may not be necessary. Just like any other mother to be, all I want is a healthy baby, but at what cost do I have to prove she is healthy. My gut instincts tell me there is absolutely nothing wrong.


----------



## mommy2lilmen

:) sounds good. I was just letting you know what I would be doing in my case being that Im going through it. Im not afraid of downs either. I just wanted to make sure that my baby has the proper care and will do all the noninvasive testing they offer. I cant waitto see all the scans I get. . WIth your levels I would have to say in my feelings that your baby is just fine to :) Good luck and take care


----------



## Barbi

Thank you for your encouragement. I just feel so overwhelmed with emotion and the decision I have to make. I don't feel like I am that old. When I first found out I was pregnant, the General Practitioner who I saw pretty much put me in high risk category from the very beginning based purely on my age. I had a bleed at 7 weeks gestation which he said and I quote "Was always going to happen, seeing as you are at high risk due to your age". I left his practice and moved straight away onto a shared care practice which was a lot more supportive and did not look down on me for starting a family so late.

It is because of my first experience with the first doctor that I am so against invasive testing that may prove to be unnecessary and could possibly result in miscarrying my baby girl. The hospital that I picked to have my baby at and all my antenatal care at is supposed to be the best in Adelaide. However, it is also known for overtesting everybody who receives pregnancy and birth care there. I have discussed all my options with my partner and we have decided together that we will do every bit that we can to monitor her growth, which will be from four weekly scans and also an echo of her heart, but no more than that. I don't see the need to do an amnio. I still believe she is fine, I just want to enjoy my first pregnancy and not be forever worried that something is wrong. The nurse's phone call yesterday was completely surprising, seeing as my own shared care doctor told me I had nothing to worry about. Anyway, thank you for everyone's encouragement and information. I do appreciate it. :sleep:


----------



## tessjs

Barbi said:


> Thank you for your encouragement. I just feel so overwhelmed with emotion and the decision I have to make. I don't feel like I am that old. When I first found out I was pregnant, the General Practitioner who I saw pretty much put me in high risk category from the very beginning based purely on my age. I had a bleed at 7 weeks gestation which he said and I quote "Was always going to happen, seeing as you are at high risk due to your age". I left his practice and moved straight away onto a shared care practice which was a lot more supportive and did not look down on me for starting a family so late.
> 
> It is because of my first experience with the first doctor that I am so against invasive testing that may prove to be unnecessary and could possibly result in miscarrying my baby girl. The hospital that I picked to have my baby at and all my antenatal care at is supposed to be the best in Adelaide. However, it is also known for overtesting everybody who receives pregnancy and birth care there. I have discussed all my options with my partner and we have decided together that we will do every bit that we can to monitor her growth, which will be from four weekly scans and also an echo of her heart, but no more than that. I don't see the need to do an amnio. I still believe she is fine, I just want to enjoy my first pregnancy and not be forever worried that something is wrong. The nurse's phone call yesterday was completely surprising, seeing as my own shared care doctor told me I had nothing to worry about. Anyway, thank you for everyone's encouragement and information. I do appreciate it. :sleep:

How are you doing Barbi??? I live in oz too..I'm in brissy..I saw my Ob today and she wanted to know what I'm doing whether i do an amnio or not? Plus was offered a harmony prenatal blood test...I just am in two minds..i have a 1 in 111 chance of a DS.. I have put it to the back of my mind the lats two weeks but it came home to me again today...

I just dunno what to do:(


----------



## Barbi

tessjs said:


> Barbi said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your encouragement. I just feel so overwhelmed with emotion and the decision I have to make. I don't feel like I am that old. When I first found out I was pregnant, the General Practitioner who I saw pretty much put me in high risk category from the very beginning based purely on my age. I had a bleed at 7 weeks gestation which he said and I quote "Was always going to happen, seeing as you are at high risk due to your age". I left his practice and moved straight away onto a shared care practice which was a lot more supportive and did not look down on me for starting a family so late.
> 
> It is because of my first experience with the first doctor that I am so against invasive testing that may prove to be unnecessary and could possibly result in miscarrying my baby girl. The hospital that I picked to have my baby at and all my antenatal care at is supposed to be the best in Adelaide. However, it is also known for overtesting everybody who receives pregnancy and birth care there. I have discussed all my options with my partner and we have decided together that we will do every bit that we can to monitor her growth, which will be from four weekly scans and also an echo of her heart, but no more than that. I don't see the need to do an amnio. I still believe she is fine, I just want to enjoy my first pregnancy and not be forever worried that something is wrong. The nurse's phone call yesterday was completely surprising, seeing as my own shared care doctor told me I had nothing to worry about. Anyway, thank you for everyone's encouragement and information. I do appreciate it. :sleep:
> 
> How are you doing Barbi??? I live in oz too..I'm in brissy..I saw my Ob today and she wanted to know what I'm doing whether i do an amnio or not? Plus was offered a harmony prenatal blood test...I just am in two minds..i have a 1 in 111 chance of a DS.. I have put it to the back of my mind the lats two weeks but it came home to me again today...
> 
> I just dunno what to do:(Click to expand...

I am doing fine Tess, thank you for asking. I'm based in Adelaide. Your chance of having a DS baby are quite low if not almost negative. What you want to do (amnio or not) is very much up to you and the father of the baby, not up to your OB. It sounds to me like your OB is very keen on finding out for you, regardless of what your wishes are. My chances of having a DS baby is higher with 1 in 26 chance, plus the echogenic focus on top means I am even higher.

When I went to see the Registrar at the hospital I will have the baby in, his first question was "what have you been told so far?" I truly appreciated how he approached my situation (so did my partner) and we just told him what we had been told (including the fact that the nurse who rang me from the hospital two days before the appointment told me that with both factors my chances for a DS baby was more like 1 in 13. He screwed up his face at that, a bit like she shouldn't have told me any such thing because we would need to do further testing and invasive testing at that to determine what my fresh chances are. She just pulled a number out of her head. We made it quite clear that we are not doing an amnio as we are keeping her whether she has any problems or not. 

We have told him that we are not doing any further testing, other than four weekly ultrasound scans and we have also discovered that my dates have been all screwed up (dates of gestation) which basically means that when I had my 15 April scan last (where they found the echogenic focus in the heart), it was way too early for that scan to be accurate as you need to be somewhere between 19 and 22 weeks at that stage for it to be more close to the mark. Therefore we are having another morphology scan in a few weeks time, which will give me a better idea whether there is anything really to worry about.

I truly believe in my heart and in my gut that there is nothing wrong with her, and if there is we will face it together. At my age I can not afford to abort her if she turns out to have anything as that would be the case every time we get pregnant. We want to have two.

On the plus side, when we went in to see the Registrar, there was a student midwife with him sitting in on the appointment. She will now be my midwife when I attend most of my appointments as well as be there for the birth. She has made me feel so much better, as we have been trying to find a midwife who we can keep in touch with and ask any questions from, so that I don't always have to ring or attend on my GP for any questions I have. She also measured my blood pressure, which was good, plus used the doppler machine to hear the baby's heart beat, which my partner had never heard before. All was really well, and yesterday I think I felt her kick for the first time, it felt a bit like having a heart beat a few times in the same spot, then it stopped as soon as I put my hand there. Anyway, I have waffled on for too long as usual, I am hopeless at keeping these posts short.

One quick question, what is a harmony blood test? I was told by the Registrar that the blood test they took in my week 12 tests are a lot more accurate than a second trimester test that can be performed later if you wish to do more testing. I decided not to do either the second trimester blood test or an amnio.


----------



## tessjs

Hi Barbi

The harmony test is a blood draw that checks for the trisomys.I don't think there is a scan and its costs 1040.00.Actually I thinks its both but I was told it was accurate in predicting whether it has DS.I'm not sure what to do as money is tight, another gal I talk to on here and theres another option of waiting till the week 20 scan, looking for soft markers.But , I don't know what to do.

I hope all works out for you.We're all on different journies. I wish mine and others were easier.I thought pregnancy was going to be a little nicer and it hasn't been.
Everything seems a bit harder.I only take one day at a time now.Its all I can do...

Thanks for your story and I hope all goes well.


----------



## Barbi

tessjs said:


> Hi Barbi
> 
> The harmony test is a blood draw that checks for the trisomys.I don't think there is a scan and its costs 1040.00.Actually I thinks its both but I was told it was accurate in predicting whether it has DS.I'm not sure what to do as money is tight, another gal I talk to on here and theres another option of waiting till the week 20 scan, looking for soft markers.But , I don't know what to do.
> 
> I hope all works out for you.We're all on different journies. I wish mine and others were easier.I thought pregnancy was going to be a little nicer and it hasn't been.
> Everything seems a bit harder.I only take one day at a time now.Its all I can do...
> 
> Thanks for your story and I hope all goes well.

I know it is difficult to do this, but try not to worry. Your numbers are quite low 1:111 is really not a lot to worry about. The harmony test sounds interesting if you really want to know what the direct results are, but waiting till the 20 week scan is just as easy and may save you the cost involved with this harmony test. Of course, if you really want to know for sure, you will do what is best for you and baby not what everyone expects you to do.

Pregnancy is all about ups and downs, hopefully more ups than downs. I believe those 9 months are to prepare you for real life with a baby, which will always have as many ups and downs too. Taking it one day at a time is very smart thinking. If you do want to do further tests but are short on money for them, maybe talking to your midwife or getting some counseling might help ease your worries. How many weeks along are you now? Keep in touch, talking helps, it helps me at least.


----------



## Rashaa

I just wanted to interject some soothing thoughts as well. I'm 46, and we tried for almost 5 years...fibroids were our demise, and once removed we hit the jackpot.

Here in Canada, they do the nuchal test, and they do IPS Screening [looking at AFP, b-HCG, Papp-A, etc..] My nuchal was great at 1.0mm, but the bloodwork came back elevated for AFP [my down's risk is 1 in 10,000] but they felt maybe spina bifida risk. I went for a level 2 scan, and all structures on the baby are clear, fine and visible. I also found out that this test has a 75% false positive rate. Even the doctors said, they were highly confident this was a false positive, as the brain and bpd were good, the spine has no defects, and limbs and bones all looked good [Thank God] BUT it was the most horrendous 3 weeks wait of my life!

I also want to say that my original risk based on age was 1 in 10! and no matter what the odds..while they say one in something...that means that one -minus something, you have a chance of NOT having it! 

It's such a scary and hair raising experience, but please keep the faith and remember that you are pregnant, and try to enjoy the experience. And dont' be afraid to say NO, if you don't want any type of test done [for me, it was AMNIO... it took us TOO long to get pregnant, and I'll be darned if I was going to put a probably healthy fetus at potential risk for miscarriage when I was continuing the pregnancy, no matter what].

Peace and :hugs


----------



## Barbi

Rashaa said:


> I just wanted to interject some soothing thoughts as well. I'm 46, and we tried for almost 5 years...fibroids were our demise, and once removed we hit the jackpot.
> 
> Here in Canada, they do the nuchal test, and they do IPS Screening [looking at AFP, b-HCG, Papp-A, etc..] My nuchal was great at 1.0mm, but the bloodwork came back elevated for AFP [my down's risk is 1 in 10,000] but they felt maybe spina bifida risk. I went for a level 2 scan, and all structures on the baby are clear, fine and visible. I also found out that this test has a 75% false positive rate. Even the doctors said, they were highly confident this was a false positive, as the brain and bpd were good, the spine has no defects, and limbs and bones all looked good [Thank God] BUT it was the most horrendous 3 weeks wait of my life!
> 
> I also want to say that my original risk based on age was 1 in 10! and no matter what the odds..while they say one in something...that means that one -minus something, you have a chance of NOT having it!
> 
> It's such a scary and hair raising experience, but please keep the faith and remember that you are pregnant, and try to enjoy the experience. And dont' be afraid to say NO, if you don't want any type of test done [for me, it was AMNIO... it took us TOO long to get pregnant, and I'll be darned if I was going to put a probably healthy fetus at potential risk for miscarriage when I was continuing the pregnancy, no matter what].
> 
> Peace and :hugs

Thank you Rashaa, it is so good to know that I am not the only one who is not willing to risk a miscarriage just to find out that our baby girl is fine, just like I know she is. It took me a lot less time than you, but each life in my eyes is precious no matter how long it took to make. Congratulations and when are you due?


----------



## Rashaa

You are by all means not alone Barbie. I'm 19 1/2 weeks, due Sept. 19th. When are you due?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Barbi. I don't really have much to add just wanted you to know that Im also from Adelaide due to give birth at the LMH. I think you should go with your gut feeling.....


----------



## Barbi

Hi Taurus8484, thank you for your comment. When are you due? I intend on not doing anything that doesn't feel right for all three of us, so going with my gut feeling has made me feel a lot better.

Rashaa, I am only one day after you on 20 September. I'm 19 weeks and 5 days today.


----------



## Taurus8484

Have 5 weeks left as of yesterday .....


----------



## tessjs

Just getting back to you Barbi, I'm 15 weeks.I have some additional problems with my pregnancy as I am suffering from anxiety and I have a history of it and it has worsened whilst pregnant.I keep saying go with your gut and it always pulls me in two directions to do the expensive blood test or just wait for 20 week scan.

I agree with some others on here I actually thought I would never fall naturally bad fertility numbers and anyway I just feel its taken us a long time to get here and what am I going to do anyway I am now 15 along:( 

Just wanted to hopefully keep this thread going as posting it elsewhere kind of doesn't work.most people in maybe 2nd tri board may not be in the over 35 category and may not face this difficult choice.

Hope everybody is well..


----------



## Barbi

Wow Taurus8484, you must feel so excited to be so close, in about two weeks time you will be able to say "any day now" as the due dates are always two weeks either side. Good luck with it all.

Tess, I know how you feel, I tried posting in other sections on this site and nobody really understood what it feels like to go through any of this at a tender age of over 35. I keep thinking I'm not that old, and most people are so supportive and saying that my age is more common now than it was in the past to bear children, but every time I have a scan I just want everything to be ok. All in all it is, but of course that little doubt does occasionally strike, my partner though is extremely supportive and so very good with me and my ups and downs. He is 10 years my junior, but you wouldn't pick it with the maturity he has shown all through this. I have to say I am so lucky to have him. Last week we went to the hospital for our next appointment with the high risk Registrar, and sitting in the waiting room just reaffirmed for me why I love him so much. There are various different couples all waiting for their appointments with either their first pregnancy or with various children they already have, and the main thing I noticed about all the couples is that the man in majority of those situations looked like he was shell-shocked with a baby on the way and not sure whether he is ready to become a first time parent or the next addition to the family. I just looked at my man and thought I am so lucky to have you knowing this is what we both want.

That is what makes this process a little more easier, as I said I still have my ups and downs but that is all getting me ready to become a parent for the first time. I truly cannot wait to lay eyes of my little Maia. Take care Tess, get the help you need and/or want and you I am sure will be fine. You are now 15 weeks and every day is one day more than you had the the day before.


----------



## cupcakesarah

I'm considering the Harmony test, it's £600 at a private hospital near me. Yesterday we had our DS results back at 1:150, so just on the borderline. Been offered CVS or amnio to confirm results. But I've had a particularly hard journey to get pregnant, IVF, and I'm not willing to take the risk of miscarriage. I've been devastated and shocked since yesterday. The nuchal fold was 1.4mm but it's my bloods that have put us this level of risk. My HCG was 1.9MoM and the PAPP-A was 0.23. Apparently the ratio of these numbers should more be 1:1. I just don't know what to think, when we saw the nuchal fold last week we just presumed everything is fine (it's not to say everything isn't). I actually forgot about the blood test results for the last 5 days, not like me t all which is probably why i was so shocked yesterday. I'm 33 by the way.


----------



## Garnet

cupcakesarah said:


> I'm considering the Harmony test, it's £600 at a private hospital near me. Yesterday we had our DS results back at 1:150, so just on the borderline. Been offered CVS or amnio to confirm results. But I've had a particularly hard journey to get pregnant, IVF, and I'm not willing to take the risk of miscarriage. I've been devastated and shocked since yesterday. The nuchal fold was 1.4mm but it's my bloods that have put us this level of risk. My HCG was 1.9MoM and the PAPP-A was 0.23. Apparently the ratio of these numbers should more be 1:1. I just don't know what to think, when we saw the nuchal fold last week we just presumed everything is fine (it's not to say everything isn't). I actually forgot about the blood test results for the last 5 days, not like me t all which is probably why i was so shocked yesterday. I'm 33 by the way.

I have yet to find anybody with a 1:50 or over to have any thing wrong their baby. If you were 1:10 then I would worry. Those tests are highly faulty. Several ladies I know had 1:5 and 1:6 were so stressed out and waited for their Level 2 scan and baby was just fine. They chose not to to do invasive testing and waited. So please don't stress out. :winkwink:


----------



## tessjs

Garnet said:


> cupcakesarah said:
> 
> 
> I'm considering the Harmony test, it's £600 at a private hospital near me. Yesterday we had our DS results back at 1:150, so just on the borderline. Been offered CVS or amnio to confirm results. But I've had a particularly hard journey to get pregnant, IVF, and I'm not willing to take the risk of miscarriage. I've been devastated and shocked since yesterday. The nuchal fold was 1.4mm but it's my bloods that have put us this level of risk. My HCG was 1.9MoM and the PAPP-A was 0.23. Apparently the ratio of these numbers should more be 1:1. I just don't know what to think, when we saw the nuchal fold last week we just presumed everything is fine (it's not to say everything isn't). I actually forgot about the blood test results for the last 5 days, not like me t all which is probably why i was so shocked yesterday. I'm 33 by the way.
> 
> I have yet to find anybody with a 1:50 or over to have any thing wrong their baby. If you were 1:10 then I would worry. Those tests are highly faulty. Several ladies I know had 1:5 and 1:6 were so stressed out and waited for their Level 2 scan and baby was just fine. They chose not to to do invasive testing and waited. So please don't stress out. :winkwink:Click to expand...



What about 1 in 111,? Some have said to wait for my 20 week scan...i dunno what to do:(


----------



## xxDreamxx

Tess,

How I view it is, it all depends what you want to do - if you are going to have the baby no matter what, then amino is only putting yourself under additional stress with the risks. The 20 week scan is when they really check bub for abnormalities and if you were the 1 in 111 then they should be able to see soft markers.

At the end of all this, it's really down to what you and hubby want to do. (Hugs)


----------



## Garnet

tessjs said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakesarah said:
> 
> 
> I'm considering the Harmony test, it's £600 at a private hospital near me. Yesterday we had our DS results back at 1:150, so just on the borderline. Been offered CVS or amnio to confirm results. But I've had a particularly hard journey to get pregnant, IVF, and I'm not willing to take the risk of miscarriage. I've been devastated and shocked since yesterday. The nuchal fold was 1.4mm but it's my bloods that have put us this level of risk. My HCG was 1.9MoM and the PAPP-A was 0.23. Apparently the ratio of these numbers should more be 1:1. I just don't know what to think, when we saw the nuchal fold last week we just presumed everything is fine (it's not to say everything isn't). I actually forgot about the blood test results for the last 5 days, not like me t all which is probably why i was so shocked yesterday. I'm 33 by the way.
> 
> I have yet to find anybody with a 1:50 or over to have any thing wrong their baby. If you were 1:10 then I would worry. Those tests are highly faulty. Several ladies I know had 1:5 and 1:6 were so stressed out and waited for their Level 2 scan and baby was just fine. They chose not to to do invasive testing and waited. So please don't stress out. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about 1 in 111,? Some have said to wait for my 20 week scan...i dunno what to do:(Click to expand...

Sorry but I would not even worry about any thing wrong with your baby. You have 1 CHANCE 111 odds that your baby has issues.


----------



## tessjs

xxDreamxx said:


> Tess,
> 
> How I view it is, it all depends what you want to do - if you are going to have the baby no matter what, then amino is only putting yourself under additional stress with the risks. The 20 week scan is when they really check bub for abnormalities and if you were the 1 in 111 then they should be able to see soft markers.
> 
> At the end of all this, it's really down to what you and hubby want to do. (Hugs)



Hey there thanks , I hope all is okay with you Susan by the way.I think I'm going insane because my GP and now the Ob seemed really adamant I should do some testing..its like they were covering their own behinds so to speak...if you know what I mean.I guess they worry about legal action etc if they don't push for it and somethings really wrong..down the track...
I think I'm really leaning towards the 20 week scan...but then somedays I change back and forwards...


----------



## Rashaa

Tess, they will push, a you said, to cover their butts. You have to be firm and adamant bout what you want. We become proactive parents long before they are born. Stand your ground, and be confident with them in what you want. The doctors have to respect your wishes, if they do Not, then it is time for a new doc.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Tess,

I am ok - just an emotional wreck at the moment. I have to wait till 8th for the results of the verifi prenatal blood test. With 1:17 for Edwards and 1:69 and 1:70 for the other 2, I am just so scared :(

I am working Sat and keeping myself busy on Sunday so that the weekend goes fast and then I have 2 days if work before the Dr should get the results, I just hope they definitely come in on the Wednesday - I just need to know


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi 

I got my results from the verifi today and no aneuploidy detected for 21, 18 or 13 or XXX, XYY or XXY.

We're having a GIRL :)

Next step will be to see my Ob and maybe go back to the genetic specialist and watch growth from regular scans. I will worry until I have bub in my arms, but I am feeling more optimistic are nearly 4 weeks of being very very low.

How is everyone here going?


----------



## Andypanda6570

xxDreamxx said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my results from the verifi today and no aneuploidy detected for 21, 18 or 13 or XXX, XYY or XXY.
> 
> We're having a GIRL :)
> 
> Next step will be to see my Ob and maybe go back to the genetic specialist and watch growth from regular scans. I will worry until I have bub in my arms, but I am feeling more optimistic are nearly 4 weeks of being very very low.
> 
> How is everyone here going?

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Just wanted to say I am so happy for you.. XO


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Congrats .... I've been following this! Glad you got results you wanted! My little ones a girl to , cleared for tri 13 & 18 but not for tri 21 ... I'm ecstatic no matter


----------



## xxDreamxx

mommy2lilmen said:


> Congrats .... I've been following this! Glad you got results you wanted! My little ones a girl to , cleared for tri 13 & 18 but not for tri 21 ... I'm ecstatic no matter

Congrats on your little girl. Tbh, it was trisomy 18 & 13 that scared me the most as they are not compatible with life.
There are heaps of support groups out there for trisomy 21, have you checked any out? Your little girl will be beautiful inside & out. Children with Down Syndrome find such joy in life. 

X Susan


----------



## mommy2lilmen

xxDreamxx said:


> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> Congrats .... I've been following this! Glad you got results you wanted! My little ones a girl to , cleared for tri 13 & 18 but not for tri 21 ... I'm ecstatic no matter
> 
> Congrats on your little girl. Tbh, it was trisomy 18 & 13 that scared me the most as they are not compatible with life.
> There are heaps of support groups out there for trisomy 21, have you checked any out? Your little girl will be beautiful inside & out. Children with Down Syndrome find such joy in life.
> 
> X SusanClick to expand...

I was scared of 13 & 18 also, 21 is lovely. I have checked out so many, to be honest it's over whelming! But as I get closer I will join a local one where I can go to and meet and more . :) thanks for the kind words. I'm so excited to meet her. I can not wait. I usually have my babies by 37 weeks so just over 15 weeks :)

Xo
Annick


----------



## Foxy37

Hi ladies , I had my bloods come back as 1 in 137 and after looking at some resuls mine a very low . I'm still worried but not doing any invasive tests just praying they would pick up any abnolmaties at the 20 week scan . Even being 1 in 137 I'm petrified . On my bloods it was my hcg that was high all the rest were normal xx


----------



## lelitadye4

hi, I am also in the states, Atlanta actually. I took the NIPD test ont he 31st of May, and I am still awaiting the results on pins and needles. My first pregnancy ever at age 35 and found out at 7 weeks that I'm having fraternal Di Di twins. I'm not 13+4 and worried that something may be wrong with my babies, it's hard not to worry.


----------

